# Red Dragon VT x turquoise "HM"



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I'm excitedly preparing to cross my dragon vt with my turquoise female.
This guy can reach 180 in full flare :-D though I can never catch it on camera















females picture was taken during a previous spawn so shes quite raggedy...I havent taken any recent ones 
although she can reach 180 spread and has 4 ray branching, her caudal is quite an ugly shape and round...not D shape...so I'm not too happy calling her a proper HM. She came from a trad pk x HM spawn

The female has the red loss gene so it will be interesting to see how this affects the red of the male.

Finnage wise I'm not expecting anything special, vt and deltas, but the main aim of this spawn is to improve colour.
I plan to use the dragon gene to thicken and increase the colour of the turquoise in my line.

Woooh I'm real keen to get started!! :-D:-D


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow.. I have never seen a veiltail like yours. Absolutely beautiful, he looks better then a lot of those fancy halfmoons 
And the female is striped up and ready to go! I can't wait to see what this spawn looks like.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks  
yeah hes quite sexy but hes a bimbo who has no idea whats going on half the time :lol:
The female is well versed in the art of breeding so hopefully she can show him a few moves.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, that made me crack up!
how are they?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They're not doing too well... 
Male is a sook. 
The female "outflared" him while she was still in the jar and he got intimidated and sulked under a piece of wood... I left her there for a few days to see if he'd man up but nothing, he lost all confidence.
Ive scrapped the spawn for now...

I'm letting the male flare at a small, timid female who gives up easily for a few minuites a day to boost his ego.

Originally the female was seperated from view of all other bettas which made her extra territorial and aggressive when she saw one of her kind... I've now chucked her into a soriety to help her lose some her terriotrality and get her used to the sight of other bettas. :twisted: 

I'll see if the male is brave enough next week to try again...


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww... good luck next time - try putting IAL in their water? I heard that boosts their.... breediness. LOL

Edit: But you're going to try again, right? I really want to see the babies


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha yeah I had peat moss in the water which was giving out a lot of tannins, I'll try and get hold of some more IAL.

Yeah me too! Ill be sure to post tonnes of pictures when they get on to it 
:-D


----------

